# Infrmation For People Who Want To Start Owning A Tarantula



## mikemike11818 (May 13, 2009)

Hi there, i got some pictures of most of the stuff you would most likely need...(although i have added what I use, you can change stuff around, THAT'S WHY ITS FUN TO OWN A TARANTULA)....

These do best as they hold all water inside (and look professional)

exo-terra terrarium:









Did you know that tarantula's drink? Well its true they do, and you must always have water on supply...(also keeps humidity up).

water bowl:









For you to know all the time when things are getting too hot/cold, humidity getting too high/low then invest on these 2 gauges, called a hygrometer and thermometer...everyone uses them!

thermometer/hygrometer:









Now here's the tricky bit.....what substrate?(basically a thick carpet in the tank). I personally use Vermiculite which is cheap, holds alot of water, don't dry out and don't harbour mould or mites. Or you could use peat moss or cocoa husk (havent used the other ones, but i would stick to vermiculite).

vermiculite:









Now that we got most stuff out of the way, what are you going to do for heating? Well the most popular thing to do, is to put the heat mat underneath the total tank (exo terra tanks are made for this to be done, IT JUST SLIDES UNDER). I leave half of the underside tank with heat mat under and other half with no heat mat at all(just put the heat mat bearing from the left or right,(this is so that when the tarantula gets too hot on the heat mat side, it will go to other side and cool down, and vice versa!

heat mat:









Ok, now you got the heat ma sorted, you will need some way of keeping temperature controlled, (if you leave it on all the time, the tarantula will dehydrate and dry out), and when your out about and you leave it off and the tarantula gets cold, what are you going to do? Well most people use thermostats(go-ahead and buy one if you want but these are pricey), so i thought about using a normal plug timer!, basically set time on adapter, set times to start and finish, and there go!.......much simpler and extremely cheaper then a thermostat!

plug timer:









Ok, so that's everything done with housing and stuff, but what about feeding? well you can get loads of different foods for a tarantula (they prefer live food....and also U.K law is that live mice cannot be used as food, only frozen, SO THEY OUT THE WINDOW).....The food i use for my tarantula are crickets(funny things and they do chirp if u get black ones....SO IF U DON'T WANT CHIRPING CRICKETS, GET SILENT BROWN CRICKETS). I am thinking about culturing dubia cockroaches(no more buying food, just put these in a larger tub (or toy box lol) and let them multiply!

crickets:









Ok, finally you will want to know what's the best tarantula to keep. Well i only own some Chile rose, so i recommend them for begginers. They are extremely cheap, docile and calm, and love being handled(make sure you don't drop it otherwise it will die)

chile rose tarantula:


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow!

I applaud anyone that can actually have spiders!!!!

They completely scare the pants off me and I couldnt go near one!!!

If theres one in the house my OH gets rid of it.........yuk!!

I find it extremely interesting all the threads of spider owning and peoples love of them and have always felt whatever animal you love and love as much as most love there dogs cats rabbits etc then good on you, but no way could I go anywhere near one.......I get a lump in my throat just glancing at the photos on here!!!

So good to see ppl giving advice to potential new pet owners 

Every bit of advise helps and everyone on here is lovely !

x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

EEEEE..........:yikes:

Can i Pass on that one...:crying:


But good info!


----------



## mikemike11818 (May 13, 2009)

ColliePower said:


> Wow!
> 
> I applaud anyone that can actually have spiders!!!!
> 
> ...


thanks for the positive reply


----------



## mikemike11818 (May 13, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> EEEEE..........:yikes:
> 
> Can i Pass on that one...:crying:
> 
> But good info!


thanks, and thanks for spending time on reading and looking at photos


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I just read this out of interest.

I couldn't own a spider....not too afraid of the small ones (as the cat gets them for me!) but the big ones are a bit frightening.

However, have to agree with what's been said, great on you for taking time to show beginners all the things they need and for caring enough to post the thread.

I was fine until I got to the pic of the spider itself!!

Well done.


----------



## mikemike11818 (May 13, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> I just read this out of interest.
> 
> I couldn't own a spider....not too afraid of the small ones (as the cat gets them for me!) but the big ones are a bit frightening.
> 
> ...


thank you once again! the main reason why i wanted to give out information to the begginers is because,i never had much knowledge (and im only 17) about tarantulas so i wanted to share what i thought is the cheapest way to keep one


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

mikemike11818 said:


> thank you once again! the main reason why i wanted to give out information to the begginers is because,i never had much knowledge (and im only 17) about tarantulas so i wanted to share what i thought is the cheapest way to keep one


Do you still live at home???

Your parents are very brave if you do!! Bet it has to live in your room!!


----------



## mikemike11818 (May 13, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Do you still live at home???
> 
> Your parents are very brave if you do!! Bet it has to live in your room!!


yeah, i live at home, and yes it stays in my room.


----------



## mikemike11818 (May 13, 2009)

i might get a millipede soon!


----------

